
Show HN: Live Reloading WebGL Shaders - mattdesl
https://github.com/mattdesl/shader-reload/#
======
stevep98
Shaders are a good use case for live reloading because their output is
discarded 60 times per second, and nothing depends on that output except our
eyes and brains.

~~~
nikki93
You can feed the output of a shader back into a shader, even itself, to have
it feed into itself over time, but yes.

